# Internet Connection error 22 solved



## VogonPoet

I don't think this is a repeat of another post -- at least I couldn't find one. If it is, I apologize.

I just solved my error #22 with an Internet Connection setup and thought I'd share the solution.

I had a professional install of an HR24 and an H24 two weeks ago. The tech did the whole home installation, which has been working fine. I can watch programs recorded and stored on my HR24 on the H24.

I have a "DECA box" with a coax cable coming in from the dish, and an ethernet cable going from the DECA to my router. Both the HR24 and the H24 said they were connected to the router, and I saw an IP address (and subnet mask etc.) for each, and both said they were connected to the router. But on each I got an error (22) that it could not connect to the internet.

I called DirecTV. The tech support guy sent me to someone in engineering. He had me go to advanced setup (we did it first on the HR24). He had me *add +5 to the last number in my IP address*. So Advanced Setup had it at 192.168.1.4 originally, and I changed it to 192.168.1.9.

Then we *changed the DNS from 192.168.1.1 to 4.2.2.2*

That did it. The HR24 is now connected to the internet. I have tested buying an on demand program and it worked great.

I repeated the process (+5 to the last number of the IP address, and changing the DNS to 4.2.2.2 on the H24. Again it worked.

I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180814&highlight=error+22

First:

What ISP do you have?
What router are you using?

Having a DNS entry of 192.168.1.1 is not typically the standard setup on a router (As that is where it is getting it). Unless that router was setup specifically to rediret to your ISP's DNS servers.

By moving it to 4.2.2.2, you are pointing at an OPEN DNS sever on the internet.
And yes, that will solve the problem of the Error 22, as that means it can't identify the IP address of DIRECTV's servers for the internet.

The adding + 5 to your IP address, was just a concidence most likely.
As if your DHCP server is functioning properly on your home network, that shouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

Earl Bonovich said:


> By moving it to 4.2.2.2, you are pointing at an OPEN DNS sever on the internet.


I believe that 4.2.2.2 is the address of a Level3 DNS server, not Open DNS.


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180814&highlight=error+22
> 
> First:
> 
> What ISP do you have?
> What router are you using?
> 
> *Having a DNS entry of 192.168.1.1 is not typically the standard setup on a router (As that is where it is getting it). Unless that router was setup specifically to rediret to your ISP's DNS servers.*
> 
> By moving it to 4.2.2.2, you are pointing at an OPEN DNS sever on the internet.
> And yes, that will solve the problem of the Error 22, as that means it can't identify the IP address of DIRECTV's servers for the internet.
> 
> The adding + 5 to your IP address, was just a concidence most likely.
> As if your DHCP server is functioning properly on your home network, that shouldn't have been an issue.


Earl, my 2Wire sends out the router IP as the DNS to my receivers and there isn't any change to its settings for this, so it is the default setup.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

veryoldschool said:


> Earl, my 2Wire sends out the router IP as the DNS to my receivers and there isn't any change to its settings for this, so it is the default setup.


My router had the option to act as the DNS Server, but to do so... I had set it with the ISP DNS Servers...

That is probably what is happening with the 2Wire... it is just getting the DNS Servers via DHCP...

My guess though for this case, is that something was wrong with the router settings, that wasn't redirecting the DNS Calls (or routing)...

And people wonder why home networking like this is a major pain to support.


----------



## Steve

FWIW, if you are unhappy with the performance of 4.2.2.2, there are a couple of more open DNS servers on the web that I know of that are managed by Google: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.

I've never had the pleasure(?) of working with a_ 2Wire_ router. I have worked with several other routers over the years, tho, and every one I've configured provided either their own LAN IP or the IP of the DNS server they were connected to on a DHCP request.

Like *Earl *said, some optionally allow you to choose either, as you can see from my Vonage Motorola 2442 screen below. If I leave the "ISP" option unchecked, then the router acts as a DNS relay, and a DNS of 192.168.1.1 is provided to DHCP clients.


----------



## armchair

There's a free google d/l called "namebench" that will find fastest DNS servers from your location. It will test up to 11 (IIRC) possible free DNS servers to possibly increase browsing speeds with a recommendation of how to configure your router or your PC's internet protocol settings.

I've tried it and the results seem to indicate multiple tests are required but the local ISP/router should not be excluded but try multiple DNS servers. My results show google DNS servers to be slower and Open DNS is typically faster. What I like is the personalization and honesty of Google's test results.

Here's a link for those inclined to try at their own risk: http://code.google.com/p/namebench/


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> My router had the option to act as the DNS Server, but to do so... I had set it with the ISP DNS Servers...
> 
> That is probably what is happening with the 2Wire... it is just getting the DNS Servers via DHCP...
> 
> My guess though for this case, is that something was wrong with the router settings, that wasn't redirecting the DNS Calls (or routing)...
> 
> And people wonder why home networking like this is a major pain to support.


My 2Wire is set to automatically select the DNS and I could manually select them.
Auto gives me:
Primary Domain Name Server: 68.94.156.1 
 Secondary Domain Name Server: 68.94.157.1

While the receiver is listing the router IP 192.168.1.254 as the DNS.


----------



## DiSH Defector

VogonPoet said:


> I called DirecTV. The tech support guy sent me to someone in engineering. He had me go to advanced setup (we did it first on the HR24). He had me *add +5 to the last number in my IP address*. So Advanced Setup had it at 192.168.1.4 originally, and I changed it to 192.168.1.9.


Just to clarify, the tech support agent didn't transfer you to engineering. Engineers don't talk to customers. The agent may have said that's where they were sending you, but most likely it was the networked media support team. They are who normally troubleshoots most Connected Home functions, and are the team who came up with the 4.2.2.2 fix for Error 22.

Incidentally, Earl is right. The changing of the IP address by +5 is somewhat insignificant; it's only done because when you change the DNS to 4.2.2.2, the receiver just switches it right back to what it was previously unless you change IP info along with it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DiSH Defector said:


> Just to clarify, the tech support agent didn't transfer you to engineering. Engineers don't talk to customers. The agent may have said that's where they were sending you, but most likely it was the networked media support team. They are who normally troubleshoots most Connected Home functions, and are the team who came up with the 4.2.2.2 fix for Error 22.


While not common, us engineers have talked and worked with customers on occasion. Doubt it happened this time, if it did happen today (Sunday)..



DiSH Defector said:


> Incidentally, Earl is right. The changing of the IP address by +5 is somewhat insignificant; it's only done because when you change the DNS to 4.2.2.2, the receiver just switches it right back to what it was previously unless you change IP info along with it.


Incidentally?


----------



## bidger

Crock of sh*t is all I can say. I spent over 40 mins w/ DirecTV, twice being sent to depts that couldn't handle the Error (Catch-?) 22 issue. How is it that the HR20 connects, while the HR21 gives an "OK' to the IP address, SN Mask, Gateway, DNS Server, and Network, but "No" to Internet? When I Restore Defaults, I get a 169.x.x.x IP address. 

It's a wired cat5 connection, there's connectivity since the light blinks and I can ping that IP. ISP is Roadrunner from TWC and the modem/router is a Motorola SB-901. It has wireless access, but since it only has one ethernet port, I use 2 switches for wired devices. No, I do not have whole home DVR setup. Any insight or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bidger said:


> Crock of sh*t is all I can say. I spent over 40 mins w/ DirecTV, twice being sent to depts that couldn't handle the Error (Catch-?) 22 issue. How is it that the HR20 connects, while the HR21 gives an "OK' to the IP address, SN Mask, Gateway, DNS Server, and Network, but "No" to Internet? When I Restore Defaults, I get a 169.x.x.x IP address.
> 
> It's a wired cat5 connection, there's connectivity since the light blinks and I can ping that IP. ISP is Roadrunner from TWC and the modem/router is a Motorola SB-901. It has wireless access, but since it only has one ethernet port, I use 2 switches for wired devices. No, I do not have whole home DVR setup. Any insight or suggestions are appreciated.


When did you call for the Error-22? Over recent months, especiall with the DECA push, the CSR tier has received more training. But with the size and turnover ofthe CSR tier, depending on day/time and just who was there that day, it is very possible that the staff on hand didn't have the resources to help you.

If you do a restore defaults, and get a 169.x.x.x that means your HR20 (or what ever system it was) is not succesfull in talking to your DHCP server in your house. And that could be for many reasons (including something possibly wrong with the box).

Even if the connectivity lights are on, there can still be an issue with your router/dhcp server talking to the HR20. I've seen it with PC's at times too, that for various reasons they just can't communiate.

You can try to assign it a static IP address, to see if that resolves your issue.

But an Error-22 means that it can't identify how to connect to DIRECTV servers... which if you are getting a 169 address, you are not getting a valid networking address, thus it can't communicate with your gateway to get out to the internet.

What happens when you run a system test? You should probably get a can't connect to the internet error.


----------



## pnahre

I recently had a HR24 whole house MRV system installed and the installer never mentioned the issue of the need for a separate TV Internet Connection install in order to receive ON DEMAMD material. I contacted him a couple of days later when I discovered that I couldn't connect to the Internet and have MRV at the same time. He claims that DirecTV hasn't perfected the device needed for the HR24 DVR and that installing it would be a waste of time. Can anyone verify this claim?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pnahre said:


> I recently had a HR24 whole house MRV system installed and the installer never mentioned the issue of the need for a separate TV Internet Connection install in order to receive ON DEMAMD material. I contacted him a couple of days later when I discovered that I couldn't connect to the Internet and have MRV at the same time. He claims that DirecTV hasn't perfected the device needed for the HR24 DVR and that installing it would be a waste of time. Can anyone verify this claim?


Who did you contact? DIRECTV? Or a custom installer?

There is a DECA adapter, with a standalone power supply, that will connect your DECA setup to the internet.

DIRECTV is working on more "router" looking version of that device, but for intent and purposes it is the same thing, just in a different casing.

Most certainly not a waste of time, as it is the correct solution and works just fine.


----------



## pnahre

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who did you contact? DIRECTV? Or a custom installer?
> 
> There is a DECA adapter, with a standalone power supply, that will connect your DECA setup to the internet.
> 
> DIRECTV is working on more "router" looking version of that device, but for intent and purposes it is the same thing, just in a different casing.
> 
> Most certainly not a waste of time, as it is the correct solution and works just fine.


I have subsquently discovered by calling DirecTV that the installer did not complete the installation properly. He was apparently just "blowing me off" by his contention that the device doesn't work. The company he contracts for is sending another technician tomorrow to complete the installation and assure that it connects to the Internet and the MRV still work in the other h24's


----------



## RobertE

pnahre said:


> I have subsquently discovered by calling DirecTV that the installer did not complete the installation properly. He was apparently just "blowing me off" by his contention that the device doesn't work. The company he contracts for is sending another technician tomorrow to complete the installation and assure that it connects to the Internet and the MRV still work in the other h24's


Or the other possiblity is that the CSR that took your WHDVRs order failed to do their job and didn't ask you about on demand and/or failed to put the Internet connection kit on the order. I've seen that far, far to often.


----------



## Steve

RobertE said:


> Or the other possiblity is that the CSR that took your WHDVRs order failed to do their job and didn't ask you about on demand and/or failed to put the Internet connection kit on the order. I've seen that far, far to often.


Could very well be the case, but that doesn't justify the bad info he gave *pnahre *when he called back:



> He claims that DirecTV hasn't perfected the device needed for the HR24 DVR and that installing it would be a waste of time.


----------



## dsm

The supervisor my installer called said my hr20-700's needed mrv to be installed like 100's. I tried to tell him different but he insisted. After the installer gave up and left I followed the instructions on dbstalk and got it working. If you read this site carefully you may know more than they do.


----------



## bidger

bidger said:


> Crock of sh*t is all I can say.


Yeah, when you fail to check connections at the Physical layer, that would describe it, since the cable I thought was leading from the HR21 to the switch was actually ending at the TV. Ehhh...whoops. After connecting to the switch, I had connectivity in a matter of minutes. Error between remote and couch. :nono2:


----------



## Steve

bidger said:


> [...] Error between remote and couch.


:lol:

A phrase worthy of an acronym, no? EBRAC.


----------



## RobertE

Steve said:


> Could very well be the case, but that doesn't justify the bad info he gave *pnahre *when he called back:


You wouldn't believe some of the nonsensical "shop rumors" that spread like the plague. :nono2:


----------



## pnahre

pnahre said:


> I have subsquently discovered by calling DirecTV that the installer did not complete the installation properly. He was apparently just "blowing me off" by his contention that the device doesn't work. The company he contracts for is sending another technician tomorrow to complete the installation and assure that it connects to the Internet and the MRV still work in the other h24's


As a follow-up to my original post regarding the non-installation of a "TV Internet Connection" on my new HR24 and H24's. The tech contractor who made an appointment to come to the house and install the device at 9:30am never showed and never called. A call to DirecTV discovered that the contractor closed the order after he spoke to me. DirecTV apologized profusely and said that they would get in touch with the contractor immediately and have them call me. About an hour later I received a call with a blocked caller id from a woman who said she was with the DirecTV contractor and apologized for the situation. She said she would have the Tech call me immediately. That was 2 hours ago and no phone call. I can't figure out the name of the company and I can't understand why they would call a customer and block their number?


----------



## GenTso

armchair said:


> There's a free google d/l called "namebench" that will find fastest DNS servers from your location. It will test up to 11 (IIRC) possible free DNS servers to possibly increase browsing speeds with a recommendation of how to configure your router or your PC's internet protocol settings.
> 
> I've tried it and the results seem to indicate multiple tests are required but the local ISP/router should not be excluded but try multiple DNS servers. My results show google DNS servers to be slower and Open DNS is typically faster. What I like is the personalization and honesty of Google's test results.
> 
> Here's a link for those inclined to try at their own risk: http://code.google.com/p/namebench/


That is good information. Thank you. I've been tinkering around with different DNS servers recently ... all seem to beat the comcast defaul dns servers, which seem VERY overburdened.


----------

